# Just got XM box for 2004 x5 with navigation, help?



## DSTARR (Jan 30, 2004)

I ordered the XM unit from radiosandmore.com They told me that if you have a new car produced after 10/03 it should work. Radiosandmore talked to Blitzsafe and confirmed this, so I bought it. 

I just got my car 1 week ago and looked at the system settings and it shows Radio Version 49. Ithought the news ones say 50? How do I get 50? 

I tried hooking up the XM reciever with the 2 plugs, rca jacks and antenna. I pressed the mode button and nothing works. When I put in the power button on the XM reciever, I heard the navigation turn on? (why) I got the blitzsafe adapter with the cd changer output as well. I told him I don't have a changer yet, but he insisted it still should work without a changer. 

Can somebody give me any avice or help. Am I doing something wrong? Do I really need a cd changer. 

Everybodys help is much appreicated. 

Thanks - Dan


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

DSTARR said:


> I ordered the XM unit from radiosandmore.com They told me that if you have a new car produced after 10/03 it should work. Radiosandmore talked to Blitzsafe and confirmed this, so I bought it.
> 
> I just got my car 1 week ago and looked at the system settings and it shows Radio Version 49. Ithought the news ones say 50? How do I get 50?
> 
> ...


How come you didn't Sirius? You should've bought the Sirius install package, or a PNP unit so you can connect to your AUX Audio Input :dunno: . it would've been so much easier.... still I suggest you post this question in the www.xmfan.com they might be able to help you out....

Good Luck !


----------



## DSTARR (Jan 30, 2004)

I want everything to be integrated with the car.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

The XM direct will not work with Navigation.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44724


----------



## DSTARR (Jan 30, 2004)

That thread is 4 months old.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

DSTARR said:


> That thread is 4 months old.





> 2004 X-5 Will work in all 2004 X-5 Satellite-Radio-Ready vehicles *without navigation *


http://store.yahoo.com/xmfanstore/xmdireforbm.html

The ad isn't.


----------

